# So what's up with toro in AOSP?



## mathcolo (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm very ecstatic about the progress Google made with getting toro back on track with AOSP, especially as referred to in this article: http://www.droid-life.com/2012/07/10/yessir-the-lte-galaxy-nexus-is-technically-supported-in-aosp-by-google-again/

Here's my question though. If that's true, why does this page still say this?



> Galaxy Nexus is supported only in GSM/HSPA+ configuration "maguro" and only if it was originally sold with a "yakju" or "takju" operating system.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Because they just haven't changed it yet.


----------

